# Both my girls **** diappeared



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

I only have two hens. They stuck together like glue. I was home all afternoon and didn't hear any commotion but neither showed up tonight to go into coop. :-(


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Maybe they ventured off a bit too far. Don't lose hope yet Vicki.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They could have found a tree to roost in. All my hens prefer our red pine to their coop.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

One showed up this morning at daylight and laid an egg in nesting box and acted like nothing had happened...she was ravenous though. So then no sign of the other. About 1.5 hours later my neighbour who lives about 600 metres from our driveway gate came over and said "do you have chickens?" Yes I said but they went missing last night. He said oh they're in our yard!! The other one was digging away in his garden and the one who'd come home had apparently walzted into their kitchen earlier. 

So I tucked them up early tonight. Their place is quite far away so maybe they were on the private road at the top of our property and then a car came and they scrambled into his garden and then got distracted with all the new bugs and forgot where they were come dusk. 

I've been keeping a pretty keen eye on them today as I don't want them wandering off like that. Nice neighbour. Gave him half a dozen eggs. 
The second one laid an egg today in the coop too.... I am sooooooooo relieved. Didn't sleep well at all last night and was so sad this morning. Now I'm happy again.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Starving after the adventure sleep over.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Silly girls! I hope you grounded them for that little stunt!  I'm glad your neighbor found them and that they are home safe and sound. A happy ending. Love those!


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

7 chicks haha yes I did...I stuck up cheap chicken fencing and apart from the odd escape fingers crossed no runaway from home episodes again.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well that's great news! I had a dumb deer crash into my wire fence during the night. They've bent over and snapped so many of my metal posts the past few years! Doesn't matter what obstacles they had to get to where they crashed my fence either.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

They usually just jump too don't they...well our ones do...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're "suppose" to jump over but they can't see the fencing in the dark in between the green metal posts at night I reckon. Either that or they've been eating too many fermented apples at the neighbors house across the road.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Heehee. I sometimes see some jumping over the neighbouring farm fences. So elegant normally lol.


----------

